# Lobster



## jonriber (Nov 5, 2009)

Do they have feelings. Very nervous about cooking them. Thanks. jonriber


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2009)

You will get people who say yes and people who say no. If you are really concerned about it then you can put a knife through their head before you cook them. if you do it the right way they die instantly.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2009)

They don't make cute or cuddly pets, no. Just dispatch them quickly, usually in a pot of rapidly boiling water, which shocks them as soon as they enter it and is most humane. "Dressing out" (killing and preparing for food) live animals is not a pleasant thing to do for most people, but is a part of the natural carnivore process - unless you become a vegetarian.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 5, 2009)

Sure they have feelings... probably not emotional ones however.

USe the Alton Brown hint: put them in your freezer for 10 minutes or so. Puts them
"to sleep" before you dispatch them.


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Sure they have feelings... probably not emotional ones however.
> 
> USe the Alton Brown hint: put them in your freezer for 10 minutes or so. Puts them
> "to sleep" before you dispatch them.


I have never bought into this. Why is it any better to be frozen than boiled? Both are horrible things if you are able to feel them.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sorry but if you worry about cooking lobster, I would also recomend to go vegetarian. BUt then I believe plants also have souls and they too feel pain.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is an illustrated guide to dispatching a lobster with a knife.

If you are going to toss them kicking and screaming into a pot of boiling water DO have the lid to the pot handy and pop it on after you put the lobsters in until they quit kicking or you may have to chase your dinner down as it scampers across the counter or floor!


----------



## letscook (Nov 6, 2009)

I do the freezer trick.  
Put them in the freezer for few min. while your water is boiling

They are use to cold temps and they go to sleep - when your water is ready take them out of the freezer and they will never know what hit them

I don't believe in the knife to cruel to me -- 

I always put lemons in my water when cooking the lobsters


----------



## chefkathleen (Nov 6, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Here is an illustrated guide to dispatching a lobster with a knife.
> 
> If you are going to toss them kicking and screaming into a pot of boiling water DO have the lid to the pot handy and pop it on after you put the lobsters in until they quit kicking or you may have to chase your dinner down as it scampers across the counter or floor!


 

 You're mean! Funny as heck though.


----------



## chefkathleen (Nov 6, 2009)

> I don't believe in the knife to cruel to me --


 
So let's boil them alive instead.


----------



## letscook (Nov 7, 2009)

the knife they are moving around and looking at you while you jab the knife and then ripp down thru.

putting them in a cold climate that they know, they go to sleep and You take them out and they don't wake up. Like I said they don't know what hit them. Less cruel. Either way I'll take a dozen.


----------



## GB (Nov 7, 2009)

The knife is well known to be an instantaneous death and is generally accepted as the least cruel way to kill a lobster. They do not know what a knife is so I doubt they care about seeing it, plus with the size of their brain, well you are giving them way too much credit.


----------

